# parking permit for removalists?



## mnat (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi we are moving to Valencia in July and need to organise parking for the removalists. its a one way busyish road with limited parking spaces. Anyone have any ideas how to go about this? my spanish is poor...still learning but i am sure i need to get in touch with the police or council?? the removals company say we need to sort this out. cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mnat said:


> Hi we are moving to Valencia in July and need to organise parking for the removalists. its a one way busyish road with limited parking spaces. Anyone have any ideas how to go about this? my spanish is poor...still learning but i am sure i need to get in touch with the police or council?? the removals company say we need to sort this out. cheers


:welcome:

in my town you get a permit from the ayuntamiento / council


----------



## mnat (Jan 23, 2015)

thanks! well it sounds like we are going to have to get there well before the removalists to organise this. i might ask if our solicitor there if he can sort this out. i was really quite surprised that removalists don't do this for you as part of the package...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

mnat said:


> thanks! well it sounds like we are going to have to get there well before the removalists to organise this. i might ask if our solicitor there if he can sort this out. i was really quite surprised that removalists don't do this for you as part of the package...


Have you thought about a different company?

When we moved out of Spain, the company arranged it for us. I wonder if the lack of attention in this preliminary task points to their level of service in general...


----------



## mnat (Jan 23, 2015)

we have had many many quotes and they are all evasive about this but now we are down to 2 and they both seem to have quite good reviews... we would pay them extra to do this service


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

mnat said:


> we have had many many quotes and they are all evasive about this but now we are down to 2 and they both seem to have quite good reviews... we would pay them extra to do this service


Surely if you are going from country A to country B the company you use cannot possibly be familiar with the local circumstances at at least one end if not both. The only person who is is the client.

In our case we have a move (another one) to Spain and in our area there is no local authority or police requirement. It is a matter of a quick chat to neighbours. How could my removal guy know the neighbours? 

But all the best with it


----------



## mnat (Jan 23, 2015)

like i said it is a busy street probably half the people parking on the street park there because its close to the station. so talking to the 100s of neighbours that we have would not help. And we have heard of some removalists organising this. i believe what happens is the council/police put stickers on cars and ask them not to park there...but who knows like a said my spanish is not that advanced yet which makes it all the more complicated. Also the removalists on the spanish end are spanish.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

What are "removalists?" Is this the new made-up fancy word for "removers?"


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> What are "removalists?" Is this the new made-up fancy word for "removers?"


I think it's actually an Australian word....


I just call them moving companies...



:focus:

access to my building is in a pedestrianised street - so I should have got a permit when we moved, but somehow I didn't think of it


the local police did 'pass by' & comment - but they know me & let us unload as long as we were quick... we didn't finish by 6pm ( iirc) so had to start again early the next morning (Sunday) 

a few months later someone else moved into the building & was made to get a permit

he wasn't a local ........

the permits cost next to nothing & are granted automatically, so it isn't a huge deal - but a bit of _enchufe_ goes a long way


----------



## mnat (Jan 23, 2015)

well yes something i probably picked up from australia having lived there for 10yrs, i can only apologise for that.
we are still hassling the 'removers' and actually they said they were going to be in the area and planned to do a drive-by and see what the situation is. so we will wait and see what they say on friday.
thanks for your responses, its the first time i am using this site....


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

alborino said:


> Surely if you are going from country A to country B the company you use cannot possibly be familiar with the local circumstances at at least one end if not both. The only person who is is the client.


I don't agree. In both of my international moves, the company carrying out the relocations had agents in either country to deal with all logistics including any customs clearance and local authority requirements.

Perhaps I have been lucky, but I suppose it depends on the nature of the business used. A "man in a van" type of set up will not have this, but then you should be paying significantly less for the service.

For our last move, a row of temporary "PROHIBIDO ESTACIONAR" signs were placed on the kerbside with a time band to coincide with the arrival of the lorry the next day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mnat said:


> well yes something i probably picked up from australia having lived there for 10yrs, i can only apologise for that.
> we are still hassling the 'removers' and actually they said they were going to be in the area and planned to do a drive-by and see what the situation is. so we will wait and see what they say on friday.
> thanks for your responses, its the first time i am using this site....


Nothing to apologise for! It just shows the richness and variations of the English language. I, at least, am fascinated by the changes and development of the language in different countries. 
Tbh, even if they think you'll be OK without a permit, it's probably a good idea to get one.


----------



## mnat (Jan 23, 2015)

As it turns out the removals guys at the spanish end did a drive by and we need to pay £120 for a permit, which they will organise, i presume this will be for the whole day. so that solves that problem, but its not cheap!!


----------

